# Macro 100mm F/2.8L IS with Raynox DCR-250 or 1.4 teleconverter or extension tube



## DCM1024 (Feb 28, 2013)

Any input from current users shooting for extreme macro? I just bought the lens and already have the DCR-250. Should I use them in tandem or consider replacing with the tubes and converter? Thanks, Debbie


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 5, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> Any input from current users shooting for extreme macro? I just bought the lens and already have the DCR-250. Should I use them in tandem or consider replacing with the tubes and converter? Thanks, Debbie



I have tried mine with a 1.4x teleconverter and didn't like the results. I have an extension tube on order and am going to try playing with it and the 100L macro to see how it works.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 5, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> Any input from current users shooting for extreme macro? I just bought the lens and already have the DCR-250. Should I use them in tandem or consider replacing with the tubes and converter? Thanks, Debbie


The 100L does not work with Canon TC's and the Kenko TC will cause late model Cameras like the 5D MK III, 6D, and 1D x to hang, requiring a battery removal to get the TC working again (with a different lens).

Since you have a DCR 250, see if you like it. You will have to get close.
I have used extension rings, if I use a shorter one, I can autofocus barely, and IS still works.

I'm hoping that Kenko will upgrade their 1.4X TC so it works with a 100L on my 5D MK III. If you have a older camera model, it will work on the 100L.


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you both for responding. I have just received the Kenko tube set, but have not yet tried them or the Raynox 250 with the macro. I had read that the tc could be used with the macro by placing a tube in between the body and tc. I just got 3 new lenses: the 100mm macro, 135mm f2 and the 70-200 f4, so my time today was spent playing with each of them a bit. Tomorrow is supposed to be pretty, so I may take the macro, tubes and DCR-250 to the zoo to see how I like them individually and together. Thank you again for taking the time to share your experience. Debbie


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 10, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> Any input from current users shooting for extreme macro?



If you really want extreme macro, consider the MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x macro.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 10, 2013)

You can use the Kenko TC by turning off AFMA in the camera body, or use the canon TC by inserting a extension ring.

Just for the heck of it, and since it is a sunny afternoon, I tried some different combinations with my 5D MK III and my 100mm L.

First, a short extension ring. That worked and so did autofocus, its a reasonable handheld near 1:1 solution.

Then, I put the camera on my light table mounted to a sturdy bolted down head.

I used liveview to try the tube, tube plus canon 1.4X, tube plus Canon 2X, and tube plus both TC's. In all cases, I was able to use live autofocus, but the image without TC's and just the tube was the clearest.

I also had a old non reporting 2X TC (Quantaray) which came with a used film body. It did not need a tube, live AF worked fine.

Then, I took the tube and Canon TC's outside into the bright sunlit outdoors to try phase detect AF. It was unacceptable in all cases, and could only rarely fix on the target. I tried both AI Servo and one shot.

Just the short tube worked fine.

So, with a tube and TC, the camera will not autofocus in any soet of reliable manner. This is my second 5D MK III, as I recall, the first one worked the same way.

If you are doing live view AF, use a self timer, and it will be acceptable with a 1.4X, but just tubes might be better if you can get close enough. Manual focus works as well, of course.

Good Luck.


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 10, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> DCM1024 said:
> 
> 
> > Any input from current users shooting for extreme macro?
> ...



Yes, thank you, I will. I didn't hear of it until after I had purchased the 100mm. Getting so many new lenses at once will have to serve me for the time being, lol.


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 10, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You can use the Kenko TC by turning off AFMA in the camera body, or use the canon TC by inserting a extension ring.
> 
> Just for the heck of it, and since it is a sunny afternoon, I tried some different combinations with my 5D MK III and my 100mm L.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this detailed input. I think I'll forgo adding the expense of the tc. Remind me that if I ever meet you and your wife, I owe you dinner


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 10, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> Thank you for this detailed input. I think I'll forgo adding the expense of the tc. Remind me that if I ever meet you and your wife, I owe you dinner


 
Just experiment. The MP-E 65 is a pretty special lens, not hand holdable, for really serious macro shooters.

I like to walk around and snap a bug or flower without disturbing it. I've been able to get reasonable closeups with my 100L. It seems to like my 7D very well.

Here is a bumble bee on a chive blossom its handheld, but I did sit on a 5 gal bucket and braced my elbows. Its cropped a bit as well, and I may have used a short tube. The IS on the 100L is great, far better than I expected.

100mmL


----------



## rpt (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok, so I have the 100L macro and 25mm extension tubes and the 1.4x. This is a sample image set. One is a 100% crop and the other is the whole picture reduced to 1152 x 768. BTW, no editing has been done...

The image was auto focused using live view - my eyes are not as good as they used to be...

Hope this helps. Sorry my images here are not as pretty as as Mt. S's 

The resized whole image...




The 100% crop...


----------

